# Sealing around the sub



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Since I'm re-doing my sub box and doing it _right_ instead of crappy this time, I need to know some ways of sealing around the subwoofer. Right now, even with the sub torqued now, there is a slight amount of air coming from the edge of the sub between two of the screws. I'm afraid it's going to get even worse after I carpet the box. Are there any good tricks for getting a nice, tight seal? I was thinking of making/buying a rubber gasket to sit under the sub. Any advice?


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

silicon


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool, will try. Thanks.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

also if you want better bass try using dynomat inside your car and using fiberglass inside you box will improve your sound


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm planning on using Rockford Fosgate Noise Blocker on every panel I can. Also, my sub box is sealed with an 1/8" layer of Bondo - it's pretty well sealed up.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

at least your doing some kind of treatment to your trunk with really helps out a lot. i really hate it when im driving and all i hear is the trunk coming apart with some kid thinking he's the badass on the road.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

With my setup you can't even hear it outside the car. I'm running a single 10" on 100w, so it's not exactly a bass monster, but I like it  .


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

its all good not every buddy wants the super bass. i know when i get older all im going to have is a 4 ch and maybe a 10... if your happy why change it


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I don't really want a bass machine. My goals with my car don't include waking up the neighbors every time I come home or annoying the driver of the car next to me at a stoplight  . That said, I think I might eventually upgrade to something along the lines of 250w on a single 10", but after a while. For now, I'm happy with my little $90 Kenwood amp  .


----------

